# bfp the month i was to start icsi / turned disapoointment



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

History: PCOS/ husband sperm antibodies motility and morphology problems. TTC 4 years/ icsi cancelled cycle in July due to failed fertilization.  
My NHS go was to start October/ November in RFC was waiting on AF in order to start blood tests, was feeling very tired but did not want to do test as month after month it was exhausting emotionally and has resigned myself to it not happening, but to my sheer delight it was positive.  Very early only 8 weeks and have a long long way to go and hopefully it will be ok.  

I am writing this as I really did  not think that stories like this happened am terrified of it going wrong but want others to know that sometimes miracles do happen!!!  when you least expect it. 

I know how hard it is to hope and how emotionally devastating the journey is but hope this brings a shred of hope to others.


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow confused, that's amazing!  Many, many congratulations to you and DH.  I hope that things go smoothly xxx

I love hearing stories like this because, as you say, it does give us all hope.  I also have PCOS and DH has antibodies and motility issues and I thought that a natural bfp would be impossible, but you've proven me wrong!  I hope you don't mind me asking, but did you and dh do anything special to assist in a bfp, like supplements etc?


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nothing to much, Pregnacare conception vitamins and Well mans Vitamins, selenium also  myself and husband also took royal jelly capsules.  But as i was preparing for IVF i was drinking less and eating healthy.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Confused

What lovely news on a monday morning.. Congrats to you both.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats hun

Jenna xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratulations 

Your story is the best of the BEST!!!!!!!

This is the type of news that puts a huge smile on my face. I'm seriously delighted for you both!


----------



## jacksonsmiles (Aug 14, 2011)

hey confused

i just started a thread tonight on just the same thing!  to try to keep things short I have low amh (0.7) and was getting DE from my sis until she didn't stim that well. after me taking 4 weeks of buserelin and a week of estrogen patches (to match up with her cycle) they cancelled my sis's cycle after day 9 on Gonal F. They then decided that I should try myself and start Gonal F when my period came.  i've been waiting since 12th Sept for AF to come but it never did?

I did a pregnancy test on Fri as I had a funny feeling, tired all last week, weeing lots and sore boobs Friday. I just can't believe this is happening.  After my gynae telling me that even IVF wasn't for me and I should be happy that I've got my 7 year son?!

it is really a miracle at the minute I just hope it sticks, it would be such a lovely xmas for everyone who's been supporting us especially my lovely sis who went through weeks of injections to try to give us a baby?

congrats to you confused.

take care and keep me updated on your progress

K


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

hey confused

That really is brilliant news.  Hope all goes all well.


boo


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Confuised 123 & Jackson smiles - congrats to both of you on your BFP's xxx 

sucess stories brighten everyones day and gives everyone hope even in the smallest degrees xx


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

writing with sad news no HB at 8 weeks and a d and C scheduled, devastated not sure how to cope


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Ohh confused I'm so so sorry,I can only imagine how ur feelin!!hope ur ok pet!!

Take care 

Jenna xx


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh confused, that's such sad news, I'm truly sorry for you pet XXX  Life is so bloody hard and cruel at times.  Please look after youself XXXXXXXX


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Confused

So sorry to hear your news    

Jilyhen x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Confused

Just wanted to send you   
Sorry to hear the sad news.

xx


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

sorry to hear this - thinking of you x


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks for all the good wishes it helps, the only way i will get through this is being practical.  My place on the nhs list in frozen anyone know how long it takes to reactivate after MC.


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

hi confused i am so so sorry to read your news, my thoughts are with you   

im not too sure if its different after a MC but we reactivated our names on the NHS list in july/August (sorry my mind is mush and cant remember exactly when) and we received our letter for treatment in august/september for my september AF.  i think it was something like that, i am having real trouble remembering, it must be all the drugs!  i just know that it was all quite rushed and quick.  i dont know if they would rather (or you would rather) wait for a bit longer after a MC to help you settle and repair both physically and emotionally.  otherwise i would say it could be 2 months or less from reactivation.  that all sounds rather quick but cos you dont start DR'ing til day21 its not as rushed as it seems.  can you talk to anyone at the rfc before you reactivate or anything, to see what they would advise?  im sure at this point you may feel you just want to get going asap but just be cautious with yourself as there may be undealt with feelings lingering under the surface which could creep up on you even if you think youre fine.  perhaps you could avail of the free counselling offered by the RFC, especially now considering what youve been through.  i wish you all the best x


----------

